# Thompson Guitars - Vernon BC



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I hate to say it, but this may be my first post in this category. 

About 10 years ago I downsized from a detached house to a townhouse & decided that since I was going to spend more time playing acoustic guitar, I needed a nice one. After much deliberation, I settled on a Thompson. I hadn't heard of this builder, but the tone blew away similarly priced Taylors, Larrivees etc. This guitar is very loud & dynamic for a smaller-bodied instrument. 

My understanding is that Ted Thompson runs a small shop (one-man show?) in Vernon BC & produces a few dozen instruments/year. His guitars aren't overly ornate, but I've yet to read a bad review of one of his creations.

Anyways, tonight I decided to pull her out of the closet & give her some TLC (thanks Ti-Ron for the Best Buy strings promo code!). Unlike 10 years ago, I'm now much better at documenting the instruments that pass through my hands, however this guitar has no serial number or model number that I can see & I'm curious to know a little more about this particular instrument.

Thankfully I kept the receipt in the case & it lists this guitar as a TM1, but again no S/N or year of manufacture. One dealer's website listed a T-1 & a T-1 M, which I am assuming is the same thing as a TM1. According to the info I found online, T1s have a Sitka spruce top & either East Indian Rosewood or Mahogany back & sides (mine is mahogany). 

Fortunately for my wallet but unfortunately for finding the provenance of this guitar, I bought it used, so I'm at a bit of a loss. The store where I bought it, Woodshed Music in Guelph ON, has since sold out to L&M, so I doubt they'll be able to help either. Any other Thompson fans/owners on here that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Why can't I delete this?

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Mike McLeod who posts on here will probably chime in soon (I think thats the right name ?) . He's a dealer for Thompson guitars and has a page on them. Maybe you can figure out the model from looking at the pictures:

http://acousticguitar.net/gthompson.html


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys. I e-mailed Mike through his store on X-Mas Eve & he actually got back to me the very next day. Free plug for Mike as I can imagine he would provide stellar service to someone who actually buys an instrument from him.

Turns out the serial & model # are stamped into the butt of the neck. My guitar is a TM1 model (mahogany back, sides & neck, Sitka spruce top, ebony bridge & fingerboard) that was built in 2002. Mike also informed me that Ted Thompson builds for light gauge (.012"-.053") strings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice little place Vernon. Nice littler place next to it, the Coldstream. Spent a lot of my life there. Unless things have changed, Ted has a 2 man shop.....not too sure of what his production is a year. My brother has one of his accoustics....no model or serial number, he got it in 1979. My nephew has one of his newer ones. Used to hear Ted in some of the bars there......just one of the local boys. I think Heidi still has her gallery in the B.X.. If I remember correctly they ride too. I believe that there's a member or two who live in the area. Next time I'm there I'll see what I can find out. If your guitar plays and sounds like my brothers and nephews, you got a damned nice acoustic.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

It's not a big body but goddamn does she ever ring! I think that's what ppl mean about when they talk about "piano-like sustain". Always loved the tone & knew she was a keeper, just wanted to satisfy my OCD about the provenance. 

If anyone's in the market for an acoustic, HIGHLY recommend looking for a Thompson.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a friend with one and it is for sale. I'd buy it myself if I actually needed another acoustic guitar. Absolutely wonderful guitar.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Feel free to PM me the specs & his contact info. I'm not really in the market but you never know....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lowlight (Jan 3, 2015)

They are wonderful guitars. I played a few in the woodshed store in guelph when they were still operating. Lovely tone and big projection.


----------

